# Oaken GIC for TD Waterhouse



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a self-directed account with TD Waterhouse. Can I get Oaken GIC without open an account with them ? Thanks.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

I have never seen an Oaken GIC at TD Direct.
You can see GIC rates on TDDI by selecting Trading -> Fixed Income, then select GIC rates across the top of the table.

TDDI GIC rates are also accessible directly at this link:
https://fibondoneselfserve.tdwaterhouse.ca/FIP_GICLinkWeb/GICLink?language=en
For 2-5 year, TD's GICs are .15-.2% lower than Oaken.


----------



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you GreatLaker. I was put on hold for more than 20 min when I call TD this morning. So I hanged up and posted this. Finally I got through to them this afternoon. Yes, it is 0.15% difference between them for 5 year. Guess I need to open an account with Oaken to get their rate.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

You're welcome. I just opened a savings account with Oaken to get their 1.75% rate since Tangerine's promo ended. I like that Oaken gives a good rate all the time, maybe not as high as other promo rates, but I don't want to open a new account every time a bank has a deal for new accounts. The process of opening the Oaken account took about a week and worked perfectly. Transferring funds online to them is easy.

All my GICs are registered, so I keep them in TD. If I needed some non-registered GICs I would use Oaken, but it's a pain to move registered funds from one bank to another, plus most of them charge a transfer out fee for registered funds.


----------

